
I think I love you: What happens in that first nanosecond that makes us fall for someone - sah
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/chi-mxa0629magspeedmainjun29,0,3551880.story?track=rss
======
brandnewlow
I know the girl in the featured relationship. She is in fact quite a looker.
It's funny to read about her in this context.

------
wallflower
> They have watched about 25 of the 1,158 videos shot during the November 2007
> sessions and Eric and Erika's date is among the best.

I'd be more interested in the dates that went poorly.

Speed dating is an interesting experience, if you are into low-risk new
experiences. I went to several speed dating-type events when I first moved to
the city. Dating aside - it's a great place to meet friends of the same sex. I
saw a lot of women trade numbers with each other. If you dislike the context
of traditional dating (guy paying for dinner), it's a philosophical bargain.

------
xlnt
Misleading title. Article doesn't answer the question. Just says some people
are trying to look into it, tells stories, mentions occasional guesses.

~~~
sah
I agree, but thought it was interesting anyway. I couldn't think of a better
title.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
adding a question mark at the end would have been more accurate

~~~
sah
Yeah, good point. I wish I could still edit the title...

------
time_management
Advice for the guys:

Do a very light, low-intensity workout before you meet women. I'm talking
about a light, 20-minute jog to break just a minimal sweat. On 80+ sunny days,
a long walk is enough. Don't wash up.

You won't smell, because the quantity of sweat is small, but you'll be putting
out pheromones, and this will help with the first-second attraction. Does it
always work? Obviously, no. However, it increases your odds dramatically, and
it's the only reliable way I know of to hack women's attraction systems.

There's obviously the risk of overkill. If you sweat too much, you will smell
bad, and then you have to shower.

------
gruseom
I forced myself to skim this article all the way to the end just to see if it
says a single thing about its alleged topic. I found nothing. Anybody?

I did learn that telling chicks he studies romance scored one of the
researchers a "torrid, monthlong [comma delimited] affair". Well, at least it
was "torrid".

